# Rubik ´s Cube in Pamplona, Spain



## AdamCuber05 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hey everyone, im trying to impulse the rubik s cube in Pamplona so we can make more competitions and meetings, and for this i got a page,
*http://dapalan.com/T6hs .*
It´s actually in spanish but in the future i will translade it ito more idioms, Also i have a forum, 
*http://dapalan.com/T6hK .*
And a discord server,
*http://dapalan.com/T6J2 .*
I wish you like it.


----------

